# Need Campy conversion



## obiron

OK, I have made the Leap and I like it, but there is one problem:
All my race wheels are Campy.

If companies out there can make cassettes to convert Shimano hubs/cassettes to Campy spacing, why can't they make cassettes to convert Campy hubs.cassettes to SRAM/Shimano?

HELP!
Any suggestions?


----------



## tigoat

Would this http://www.jtekengineering.com/shiftmate.htm be an alternative solution to your problem?



obiron said:


> OK, I have made the Leap and I like it, but there is one problem:
> All my race wheels are Campy.
> 
> If companies out there can make cassettes to convert Shimano hubs/cassettes to Campy spacing, why can't they make cassettes to convert Campy hubs.cassettes to SRAM/Shimano?
> 
> HELP!
> Any suggestions?


----------



## Snopro440

I changed the freehub body on my Rolf wheels when I went from a Centaur equipped Bianchi to my Orbea with SRAM from Campy to Shimano when I bought it, then used a SRAM cassette. It was a simple, 15 minute job and it works great.


----------



## tigoat

Snopro440 said:


> I changed the freehub body on my Rolf wheels when I went from a Centaur equipped Bianchi to my Orbea with SRAM from Campy to Shimano when I bought it, then used a SRAM cassette. It was a simple, 15 minute job and it works great.


Without re-dishing? I had that done a while back on a White H1 hub and it had to be re-dished from Shimano to Campy. Perhaps not the other way around? Thanks,


----------



## Snopro440

I did not re-dish it, but I had to put a thin spacer on the freehub before sliding the cassette on.


----------



## Mark McM

obiron said:


> OK, I have made the Leap and I like it, but there is one problem:
> All my race wheels are Campy.
> 
> If companies out there can make cassettes to convert Shimano hubs/cassettes to Campy spacing, why can't they make cassettes to convert Campy hubs.cassettes to SRAM/Shimano?


They don't make special Shimano-spaced cassettes to fit on Campy hubs because there is no need to. Any loose sprocket Campagnolo cassette can be re-spaced to Shimano spacing.

The Campagnolo freehub is wider than a Shimano freehub, so a Shimano cassette respaced to Campagnolo spacing simply wouldn't fit on a Shimano freehub. So, they make special conversion cassettes which overhang the big sprocket past the end of the freehub splines so that it will fit on the freehub.



obiron said:


> HELP!
> Any suggestions?


You've got two options. If the manufacturers of the hubs on your wheels make Shimano compatible freehubs, you can simply swap the freehubs. (Wheel re-dishing may or may not be required, depending on the particulars of the hub/freehub designs). Even Campagnolo makes Shimano compatible freehubs that can be retro-fitted onto their hubs. Alternatively, you can use loose sprocket Campagnolo cassettes (Veloce or below) and simply swap the Campagnolo spacers for Shimano spacers (you may also need to use a spacer under the cassette as well).

Take heart - it is often easier to get Campagnolo wheels to work with Shimano systems than the other way around.


----------



## obiron

tigoat said:


> Would this http://www.jtekengineering.com/shiftmate.htm be an alternative solution to your problem?



I don't think so. They do not have the combination of SRAM shifter, SRAM deraileur, Campy cassette.


----------



## casey_kreilein

*where to buy*

Where can you get the freehub body to change wheels from campy compatible to shimano compatible?


----------



## thebikingfool

The bikingfool is new at this. I have sent you a email but I thought I'd post as well. You can get a shimano/sram spaced 10 sp cluster that slides onto 9/10 campy freewheel from clemenzo.com. Its called a marchisio multikit, product code MTKL-C10-S10,
all is good again.


----------

